# Externe Festplatte wird nicht  erkannt



## alphon (17. August 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem: 
externe Festplatte wird nicht  in Computerverwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung und Arbeitsplatz erkannt!
System:  Windows XP Home SP3  durch autom. Update auf aktuellen Stand.
Habe Windows XP Home Sp3 und divers Programme neu installiert.
Jetzt wollte ich zur Datensicherung meine externe Festplatte anschließen, der Versuch ist jedoch fehlgeschlagen.
Festplatte wird im Gerätemanager  als USB-Massenspeichergerät angezeigt auch unter Laufwerke  korrekt aufgeführt.
Im Arbeitsplatz und der Datenträgerverwaltung ist sie nicht vorhanden.
Die IDE-Festplatte 30 GB habe ich angeschlossen an meinem PC in NTFS-Format formatiert 
Für Lösungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## huwi (17. August 2009)

HI,

es kann sein das dein Betriebssystem deiner Externen Festplatte einen gleichen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen will wie ein netzlaufwerk...

das heißt es wird zwar erkannt, aber nicht unter dem Arbeitsplatz aufgeführt...

versuche folgendes:

-Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz 
 ->Verwalten 
 ->Datenspeicher 
 ->Datenträgerverwaltung

-auf der unteren Rechten fensterhälfte deine externe Festplatte anhand der Größe raussuchen.
-rechtsklick und dann Laufwerksbuchstabe und Pfade ändern

Dort nehme dann einen Laufwerksbuchstaben der noch nicht vergeben ist 

Normalerweise sollte dann deine externe wieder auf dem Arbeitsplatz wieder erscheinen 

MFG
Huwi


----------



## alphon (18. August 2009)

huwi hat gesagt.:


> HI,
> 
> es kann sein das dein Betriebssystem deiner Externen Festplatte einen gleichen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen will wie ein netzlaufwerk...
> 
> ...



Wie schon beschrieben ich finde die externe Festplatte nur im Gerätemanager sonst nirgens, also der Typ mit der Datenträgerverwaltung ist nicht anwendbar.


----------



## alphon (25. August 2009)

alles ok!! 
Habe die Festplatte nochmals mit "Acronis" formatiert wieder eingesetzt und plötzlich erkennt auch Windows XP - Verwaltung und Arbeitsplatz die Festplatte.
Danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## ZodiacXP (25. August 2009)

Neue externe Platte?

Darf ich dir empfehlen direkt ein TrueCrypt Volume daraus zu machen? Dann kann keiner deine Daten lesen ohne dein Passwort und so sind deine Daten sicher vor "jedem"


----------



## Hiber (9. April 2010)

Servus

weiß nicht ob dass Thema noch aktuell ist, hab aber dass gleiche problem.

allerdings sind noch daten auf der platte die ich nur zu ungern löschen möchte.

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfe?

In meiner Computerverwaltung wird sie angezeigt allerdings nicht im Arbeitspeicher

In der Datenträgerverwaltung sehe ich sie aber kann nichts mit anfangen da wir mir nicht angezeigt weder Volumen noch sonst was
kann nur Buchstabe und Pfand ändern!!

Wäre cool um baldige antwort!


----------



## Marius Heil (9. April 2010)

Hab nich ganz kapiert was du nun alles siehst und was nicht.
In der Datenträgerverwaltung: Die Festplatte wird angezeigt und ist in Partitionen aufgeteilt oder hat eine Partition? (Blauer Balken) Oder besitzt sie keine Partitionen (Schwarzer Balken)
Wenn sie Partitionen besitzt und du einen Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben hast sollte sie auch im arbeitsplatz angezeigt werden. Wenn nciht solltest du einfach mal deinen PC neu starten.
Wenn keine Partitionen mehr existieren ist wahrscheinlich das Inhaltsverzeichnis kaputtgegangen, dann musst du mit einem datenrettungsprogramm dran.


----------



## Hiber (9. April 2010)

ja man sieht sie 

nein sie besitzt keine Partitionen laut Datenträgerverwaltung
sie hat den Buchstaben G: (aber auf em arbeitsplatz wird nichts davon angezeigt)
sie hat weder einen Blauen noch Schwarzen Balken meine interne wird noch schön mit nem Blauen angezeigt aber die Externe nicht
wenn ich auf Eigenschaften geh wird mir auch nicht angezeigt  das Volumen angezeigt

hab Win7 auf Laptop und der ist erst 2monate alt noch unverändert und nicht vollgemüllt 

Festplatte würde beim anklemmen erkannt und mir wurd angezeigt dass sie erfolgreich installiert ist bereit ist

in meiner Datenträger Bibliothek wird sie auch angezeigt und als funktionsfähig bezeichnet

mfg


----------



## Hiber (11. April 2010)

moin moin

hatte eben mal die platte aufgeschraubt, und alle kontakte mal getrennt und wieder verbunden.

Jetzt funktioniert sie wieder einwandfrei ohne Störung und wird auch super erkannt.
Daten sind auch alle noch vorhanden alles im allen super.



MfG


----------

